# Stay At Home Moms



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I know there's several of you on here that are stay at home moms or "homemakers". I was just wondering if you guys have ever regretted not getting a full blown career. Being a stay at home mom has always been my dream, but before it didn't seem like it was possible. Now that I'm in a situation that it is possible, I would like some opinions from other women that have lived it.

My mom was a stay at home mom and she says that it's the best decision she has ever made. We are all so close, but I thought all families were like us. I went to college and have met so many people that aren't close to either parents and I don't want my children growing up not knowing me and not having someone that will _*always*_ be there for them. 

Thank you guys in advance for you opinions.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I understand what you're going thru. When my children were born I didn't have any choice but to go back to work. I guess we could have made it on one income, but I didn't want to have to go without the little extras. I have 3 sisters that all gave up their careers to be stay-at-home moms and they made me feel guilty for my decision and sometimes I felt guilty myself. As a result of my going back to work we were able to built our own home and put both of our children thru private school. 

I guess it doesn't matter whether you are a stay-at-home mom or not but what does matter is the sense of "family" that you instill in your children. My daughter is 21 and my son is 17 and heading off to college in the fall. They are not only very close to their dad and I but extremely close to their grandparents, uncles, aunts & cousins and they see them all on a weekly basis. We didn't want them growing up and hardly knowing their cousins the way a lot of their friends did. They are all best of friends and I want it to stay that way. There is nothing more important than family and if you instill that in your children it really doesn't matter whether you work or not. I wish you luck in your decision-its not an easy one.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Miss_Annie said:


> I know there's several of you on here that are stay at home moms or "homemakers". I was just wondering if you guys have ever regretted not getting a full blown career. Being a stay at home mom has always been my dream, but before it didn't seem like it was possible. Now that I'm in a situation that it is possible, I would like some opinions from other women that have lived it.
> 
> My mom was a stay at home mom and she says that it's the best decision she has ever made. We are all so close, but I thought all families were like us. I went to college and have met so many people that aren't close to either parents and I don't want my children growing up not knowing me and not having someone that will _*always*_ be there for them.
> 
> Thank you guys in advance for you opinions.


Women these days start careers at all ages ... some do so later in life after raising their kiddos  IMO, if you do something well thought out and with the best of intentions, there should be NO REGRETS  :thumbsup:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Leandra- thank you so much for letting me know that it's not supposed to be an easy decision. My friends keep telling me that I'm too smart and that "I could do something more", but to me, there's nothing better than being a wonderful mom. I kinda feel like it's what I was meant to do, biologically and emotionally. I'm truly happy when I'm cleaning, cooking and taking care of everyone and everything.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Eileen- You have a very good point. I was hoping that maybe after I have my kids and get them out of the house lol, that I could work with the local shelters and do whatever I can to help out all the homeless pets needing families. I've also thought about getting certified to be an animal trainer and becoming a wildlife rehabilitator. I'm glad that it's not actually a silly idea.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I love being a fulltime domestic engineer/domestic goddess (aka home maker). All my kids (3) are grown and on their own. I have not worked outside the home in over 23 years and LOVING IT!!! I have time for myself, for my kids, my grandkids, for the fluffs, lounging, scrapbooking, etc..........I could go on and on but the opportunities are endless. I have never regretted not having a career. But is is a personal decision and I have heard from others that they get bored.........I HAVE NEVER EVER BEEN BORED!!!! I guess it depends on where you motivation and heart takes you.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Morkie4- How in the world could anyone get bored?! I would absolutely LOVE to have that kind of life!! and I LOVE the term domestic goddess. lol It sounds pretty accurate too!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't have children, but I am a housewife. It was the best decision I ever made. When both my husband and I worked full-time, I would come home very unhappy after a long day at work, and then trying to work out who did the cooking, cleaning, etc was just too much. It left hardly any time to chat and enjoy each other.

Now, my husband knows when he comes home from work there is dinner ready, I do all of the cleaning during the day, and he loves having me around when he's home. Any time I go out of town to visit family for a few days without him, he says how lonely it is. It has made our marriage less stressful for sure. You do have to make sacrifices, though, monetary-wise. We don't get to buy all of the fancy gadgets we once did, but it's so worth it.

I came from a household with two full-time working parents, and I hated it. They didn't come home until 5:30-6pm on weekdays, and once they came home they wanted to relax (but had to cook dinner) and it was such a stressful environment. I don't like the idea of people having children and only seeing them for 3 hours per day before bedtime, and 1 hour before they're off to school. I was by no means neglected, but I remember feeling starved for attention at times. I wish one of my parents were able to only work part-time or not at all. We never struggled financially, though, because they both had careers so I suppose that is something to think about.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I have the greatest respect for SAHMs, but its not for everyone. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

LJSquishy- I thought about that too. I really want a healthy marriage when it happens, because my parents were together, but they weren't happy. I want to be happy and be able to show my children what a healthy relationship looks like, and I want that implanted in them. I'm glad that you choose to be happy over having fancy gagets. Happiness really can't be bought. 

I'm thrilled that everyone that has responded is so supportive. I half-way expected to be told that a career is more important. I'm still going to get my bachelors degree with a major in biology and minor in chem, and don't believe that I will be wasting it in the least bit. An intelligent mamma raises intelligent children.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

beckinwolf- lol You remind me so much of a friend I had in highschool. She always told me that I had too much estrogen and should go see a doctor or that I should've been born in the '50s. All opinions are welcome.  I'm glad that there are empowered women out there in the workforce because I don't know what the boys out there would do without us women straightening them out. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

beckinwolf said:


> For a different perspective, I'm so glad I live in a time when women have a choice NOT to get married and have kids. I'd be SO miserable if I had to be a stay at home mom. I'm sure I'd feel useless and stupid. What are you supposed to do all day when the kids are at school? Just sit there? Cook, and clean, and shop. Blah... I can do all that and work too. But then, I am single, so I have no choice but to work. But even if I wasn't single, I'd still work. I just know I would. I couldn't sit in the house all day and stare at the walls or watch soap operas. If you want to and feel you wouldn't be bored, then go for it, but its certainly not for everyone. I suppose I'd feel different if I was a mom, or a domestic type, but I'm way too selfish to even be involved in a relationship period. I don't want to be a slave to my home. I want to earn a living, contribute to society, and feel like I've accomplished something, other than just having kids. That's best left to other women who would actually enjoy it. Sorry for rambling... just my opinion, and we all know about those...:thumbsup:


I really take offense to your post. Not for your choice, but for your wording.
I am not a slave to my home nor am I useless nor do I watch soap operas all day :blink: I don't even like them.
I think the most selfless thing you can do is be a stay at home mom, do you have any idea how hard I work for my family> for you to sit here and type those words, are to me, mean and very insensitive.
I have accomplished something, my 3 beautiful boys . I don't shop at all honestly, everything I do is for my family. I thank God for being given the opportunity of not having to work and I always sit here in amazement at the 
mom's who do work all friggin day and then have to come home and work more.
I just think that you could be a little more kinder in your wording. Whether you believe it or not being a stay at home mom is the hardest job in the world.
Thank You


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm a stay at home mom. I have never regretted it. Sure I don't have everything I want. Who does? The important thing is, I have everything I need. My kids have always known that I will be there for them, not to spoil them, but to guide them. To me, it is THE most important job anyone could have.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Being a stay at home mom is an incredible job. I've not had kids myself, but I've seen the stay-at-home moms in my circle of friends and family and it is really the most important job anyone could have. Sure, there are down sides to it, but seriously, what a great job.

I am no longer working outside the home and I have no regrets at all. My first priority is taking care of my husband, and I love that job. I'm writing a book, so I'm not making any money. Living on one salary is tough sometimes, but I'd much rather do without "stuff" than have to go back to the corporate world. I wouldn't trade my life for that again, ever!! I'm never bored, always have a lot to do, and it's funny how I've ended up helping a lot of people because I was the one friend who was available to them during the day when others were not.

If I were young and had kids, I'd trade any career in the world to be a stay-at-home mom. Oh sure, maybe I'd do some work-at-home stuff from time to time to make a little extra money if I could, but I'd want to be there for my kids. 

What more important job could there be than raising the next generation?


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I found nemo said:


> I really take offense to your post. Not for your choice, but for your wording.
> I am not a slave to my home nor am I useless nor do I watch soap operas all day :blink: I don't even like them.
> I think the most selfless thing you can do is be a stay at home mom, do you have any idea how hard I work for my family> for you to sit here and type those words, are to me, mean and very insensitive.
> I have accomplished something, my 3 beautiful boys . I don't shop at all honestly, everything I do is for my family. I thank God for being given the opportunity of not having to work and I always sit here in amazement at the
> ...


:brownbag::yield: I'm really sorry I offended you. I know its a really hard job, and I'm glad there are some women out there who can do it. I'm just glad I don't HAVE to. I wasn't saying that SAHMs were useless or haven't accomplished anything, I was saying that's 'I' would probably feel. I'm just the weird one because I'm 30 and not a mom, married, engaged, or even dating. My eggs are drying up! You know how there's a lot of pressure out there to hurry up and get hooked...guess I'm a late bloomer. 

Like I said, I wasn't trying to be mean. I'm just clueless...:hiding:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am a stay at home Mom and have not worked outside the home since my oldest was 2. It was a decision both my husband and myself made together. I didn't want my kids in daycare all day only to see them a few hours at night. God has blessed my hubby with a senior enlisted Army job (for the first 8 years of our marriage) and now with a job as a computer geek that pays enough to allow me to stay home. 

I don't regret it one bit. I love being here for my kids. And even homeschool the oldest 3! lol I also love it for my malts as we are here a lot of the time and I can tend to them and play with them throughout the day without leaving them couped up all day.

But like Eileen said, my options are always open. After my kids are grown, nothing is stopping me from going to college and/or getting a career. My husband's Grandma is my hero. She was a stay at home mom and raised 8 kids. Then went to nursing school in her 50's and was an RN for another 20 years! 

 my .02


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

beckinwolf said:


> :brownbag::yield: I'm really sorry I offended you. I know its a really hard job, and I'm glad there are some women out there who can do it. I'm just glad I don't HAVE to. I wasn't saying that SAHMs were useless or haven't accomplished anything, I was saying that's 'I' would probably feel. I'm just the weird one because I'm 30 and not a mom, married, engaged, or even dating. My eggs are drying up! You know how there's a lot of pressure out there to hurry up and get hooked...guess I'm a late bloomer.
> 
> Like I said, I wasn't trying to be mean. I'm just clueless...:hiding:


I appreciate your post. I wasn't angry I just felt a little offended :blush:
Thank you for taking the time to explain your post to me.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I have been a SAHM since my oldest son, who will be 13 in July was born. I did earn my Real Estate license when he was a yr old and did that on the side, but was able to do it from my home and when I wanted to. But in 2004, when DS #3 came along, I hung it up. I couldn't juggle 5 kids and a greedy broker. I guess it was important to me to be able to stay at home and them not be a "latch key' kid, like my sister and I were. My Mom, who raised us as a single parent, worked as many as 3 jobs at once to make sure we lived in a great neighborhood and went to good schools. I have always been very close to my Mom though, she lives 3 houses down from us NOW!

But since I have been a SAHM, I was able to go back to college and earn my college degree and right now working on my MBA. My youngest who is 4, will be starting pre-k this fall, so all the kiddos will be in school full time. I do plan on re-activating my real estate license and working during the day until the kids are out of school and also on the weekends for a few hours.

I have never regretted being a SAHM. I feel that I am very fortunate to have been able to do so. But, I also evny the women who hold a full time job, plus kids,house and hubby. My hat goes off to them! :aktion033::aktion033::thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Miss_Annie said:


> I would like some opinions from other women that have lived it.
> 
> My mom was a stay at home mom and she says that it's the best decision she has ever made. We are all so close, but I thought all families were like us. I went to college and have met so many people that aren't close to either parents and I don't want my children growing up not knowing me and not having someone that will _*always*_ be there for them.
> 
> Thank you guys in advance for you opinions.


No opinion regarding this topic since I am not a mum yet. 

As a little kid growing up, I had a working mum (mum is a teacher - a great one not only for her own children but to many others in the society). Nevertheless, she was and still is ALWAYS there for me:wub: 

Kat


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My mom stayed home, as did MIL. I worked part time, if and when I wanted something pricey we couldn't easily afford otherwise. When we moved to Fl, I needed to find work that came with insurance, as hubby went self employed. I started in the school district here. For me, having the same time off as DD did was worth it. Then you get spoiled with all that time off, same as the kids! 23 years later, I retired last week.

My daughter is a teacher, so she pretty much has the same schedule as the grands. SIL is in the medical field, and does 40 hours over the weekend, so the grands are not in day care. But it is hard for her to juggle all that, even with her hubby home with the kids.

It can be done, and those who do work outside the home get my kudos. I think you need a good support system in place too. If you choose to stay home, that's ok too. Don't let anybody make your choices for you!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

beckinwolf said:


> For a different perspective, I'm so glad I live in a time when women have a choice NOT to get married and have kids. I'd be SO miserable if I had to be a stay at home mom. I'm sure I'd feel useless and stupid. What are you supposed to do all day when the kids are at school? Just sit there? Cook, and clean, and shop. Blah... I can do all that and work too. But then, I am single, so I have no choice but to work. But even if I wasn't single, I'd still work. I just know I would. I couldn't sit in the house all day and stare at the walls or watch soap operas. If you want to and feel you wouldn't be bored, then go for it, but its certainly not for everyone. I suppose I'd feel different if I was a mom, or a domestic type, but I'm way too selfish to even be involved in a relationship period. I don't want to be a slave to my home. I want to earn a living, contribute to society, and feel like I've accomplished something, other than just having kids. That's best left to other women who would actually enjoy it. Sorry for rambling... just my opinion, and we all know about those...:thumbsup:


I wasn't going to comment but I just had to----the tone of this comment is very disrespectful and so immature ! Get real !


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Miss_Annie said:


> I know there's several of you on here that are stay at home moms or "homemakers". I was just wondering if you guys have ever regretted not getting a full blown career. Being a stay at home mom has always been my dream, but before it didn't seem like it was possible. Now that I'm in a situation that it is possible, I would like some opinions from other women that have lived it.
> 
> My mom was a stay at home mom and she says that it's the best decision she has ever made. We are all so close, but I thought all families were like us. I went to college and have met so many people that aren't close to either parents and I don't want my children growing up not knowing me and not having someone that will _*always*_ be there for them.
> 
> Thank you guys in advance for you opinions.


 I think you answered your own question. Lots of luck to you.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

really take offense to your post. Not for your choice, but for your wording.
I am not a slave to my home nor am I useless nor do I watch soap operas all day :blink: I don't even like them.
I think the most selfless thing you can do is be a stay at home mom, do you have any idea how hard I work for my family> for you to sit here and type those words, are to me, mean and very insensitive.
I have accomplished something, my 3 beautiful boys . I don't shop at all honestly, everything I do is for my family. I thank God for being given the opportunity of not having to work and I always sit here in amazement at the 
mom's who do work all friggin day and then have to come home and work more.
I just think that you could be a little more kinder in your wording. Whether you believe it or not being a stay at home mom is the hardest job in the world.
Thank You 

YOU GO GIRL To I found Nemo Love your post
__________________


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

poochie2 said:


> I wasn't going to comment but I just had to----the tone of this comment is very disrespectful and so immature ! Get real !


This was resolved 5-hours ago. I don't understand your "tone" now, nor do I understand why you, and another poster are bringing it up again.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

As far as being a stay-at-home mom, it's not for me, but is for some.

I'm a firm believer in a solid education, with continuing education.
I believe it's a must for women to have something to fall back on in case something were to happen. Also, it's kind of fun to get out of the house a couple nights a week (to a local class), add to your knowledge, and meet your friends. This is good for everyone, working or not.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It is easier to go to work outside the home than to raise a family. Stay at home moms don't have time to feel useless. They are glad if they find 5 minutes to sit down and do nothing. Raising a family is a full time job, even more than that because you don't get the week end off and your day does not end at 5pm. As much as I am for women to stay home and raise their kids, I am also for a solid education for them to have like Deb said something to fall back to in case something happens. In this age of divorce, you better make sure that you can stand on your own feet if you need to.


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

I am a SAHM. I have been for 10 years now, which has really been my whole "adult life" I graduated HS (w/ 4.0 honors!!!) While I was 8 months preggo w/ my first son! From 2000 untill 2007 I have had three babies and never worked before! As I am getting a little older, I am feeling nurvous about starting school again and taking baby steps into the career I really want to do. But I would NEVER change a day in my life! My kids would not be the wonderful people they are if I dident stay home with them! Not to "toot my own horn" but I think I did/am doing a pretty darn good job! =)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, let's take a step back, and think about life:


I had a kid out of wedlock. Yep, single parent
I was married for 10-years. My husband died.
I was married for 10-years, and husband left me with three kids
I was married for 10-years, and left my abusive husband
My husband lost his high-paying job, settled for less, now we need income
My 12-year-old daughter desperately needs braces. We don't have dental, so I'm going back to work to fix her teeth
It's always nice to have choices, but many don't. And I must say, a child can be raised properly either way. I will also say how tough it is to go it alone, and a lot of work, but it is done all day long. 

The above has nothing to do with me, although I raised a son on my own, he's my best friend, and I'm VERY proud of him, it wasn't that big of a deal. Stay at home with them, or not, all we can do is pray they make us proud.

Let's not offend those who do not have a choice due to circumstances beyond their control, when they wanted to stay home. I never wanted to stay home, so what, I made it. We have many single parents on SM (not myself) my son is grown with kids of his own. Let's try not to make them feel badly for "paying the bills", while thinking their kids will end up being dirt bags.

This is a family decision. And different for all. There is not one right answer for all. Do what you want. Do what's right for your situation.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> Okay, let's take a step back, and think about life:
> 
> 
> I had a kid out of wedlock. Yep, single parent
> ...


Deb,
There is no right or wrong in this situation. I have the highest respect for any woman who works and then has to come home and figure out how she is going to work more hours just to get her house in order.
I was a little offended at her wording that is all and she posted and explained her post to me and then I was fine. And like I said I am very grateful that I could stay home and not have to work. But I do have an education and you could sure bet that if I had to I could for sure support my family. Not in the sense of making as much as my husband does , but I could make it, even if it was by the skin of my teeth.
I gave up my right for a higher education than I have to raise my boys and I have NO regrets ,I would do it again in a heartbeat. 
It just struck me the wording of the post meaning useless and other comments, I for sure am not useless or ever felt that way.
Again, she meant it to herself with her post not to stay at home moms and I understand that. But at the time when I read the post I felt belittled and I am not saying I want an award for my job , but I do feel like I am entitled to respect, that is all I am saying. 
Beckinwolf Sorry I don't know your first name, I am sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I keep asking my husband if I can be a stay-at-home mom rayer:

but he keeps telling me NO,
it's too late the kids are all grown and gone. 

Seriously, I always wanted to give it try but was never in a position to try it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've done both. Dropped my career at age 30 to stay home with my 1st baby. Had another baby along the way. Was home w/ them for a total of 10 years. My kids are currently 8 & 11 yrs old. 18 months ago my husband's job got downsized and since I still had connections to come back to work, I did. It's been tough as ****, let me tell you. Physically, emotionally, mentally.

I am still a 100% mom no matter where I am during the day. I still have all the same duties to do when I get home--nobody does them for me. Of course Pete helps. But I am not any less of a mom because I work.

Do I feel stretched? Yes. Am I hoping that once Pete is working full time again that I can possibly cut down on my hours a bit? Yes. But I work under a full time contract so I don't know how that will work. We literally take it one day at a time.

Somehow, my kids have FLOURISHED during this time. They have had to take on more responsibility, which I worried about at first, but they have done very well. 

I think I am showing them how a woman can be strong through adversity and intelligent and hard working. She can balance it all, but not be perfect at it. Some things have to slide a bit.

I do take offense at some of the SAHM comments and I'm glad some of them have been retracted. You are what you make of your situation and your family is what you make it. You learn to make it work. You can sit around pining away for "oh I wish this or or I wish that" you make it happen. If along the way it's not working, then you try something else. This is not always easy to do--to be so flexible. Life isn't always rosey, but you can make your attitude be so.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

3Maltmom said:


> This was resolved 5-hours ago. I don't understand your "tone" now, nor do I understand why you, and another poster are bringing it up again.


Doesn't matter it was resolved 5 hours ago. I am free to state my opinion at whatever time I chose to !!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you all so much for you input! I'm still getting my degree and will have a backup plan just in case, but I think I should do what makes me happy in life. I'm not happy working, and love being home to take care of everything and everyone. 

I appreciated all opinions, even the ones from the working mothers. No one meant to offend anyone, they were just stating their personal opinions and there is nothing wrong with that. I wanted honest opinons from whoever was willing to offer them, and am greatful that they did. :thumbsup:

Again, thank you guys so much for letting me in on your experiences. I've truly enjoyed them.:blush:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

poochie2 said:


> Doesn't matter it was resolved 5 hours ago. I am free to state my opinion at whatever time I chose to !!!


You certainly are. So am I, that's why I stated mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Miss_Annie said:


> Thank you all so much for you input! I'm still getting my degree and will have a backup plan just in case, but I think I should do what makes me happy in life. I'm not happy working, and love being home to take care of everything and everyone.
> 
> I appreciated all opinions, even the ones from the working mothers. No one meant to offend anyone, they were just stating their personal opinions and there is nothing wrong with that. I wanted honest opinons from whoever was willing to offer them, and am greatful that they did. :thumbsup:
> 
> Again, thank you guys so much for letting me in on your experiences. I've truly enjoyed them.:blush:


I know you will make the right decision. If you are financially able to "try out" being a housewife/SAHM, and are intrigued by it, TRY IT!  What is the worst that can happen?...You decide you hate it and get back into the work force. I feel that I am a better wife, daughter, friend, etc when I'm not working -- but there are many people who LOVE to work (like my sister and mother). Some people are made to work, and some are made to stay home is what I believe.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was a stay at home mom, loved every moment of it, I was blessed to have a husband that made a decent income so I could stay home. I have two daughters that work, they hate the fact they arien't able to be at home with their kids, I don't know how they can do it all, I get stressed listening to them. I know my girls feel guilty they arien't able to stay at home. I do think if you are able to stay at home it's so much better for your kids to have their mom's home. Sooo to all you stay at home mom's I :aktion033:you, you will never regreat your choice.
To you mom's who have to work I:forgive me:to you I don't know how you find the time in one day to do all you do.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> I know you will make the right decision. If you are financially able to "try out" being a housewife/SAHM, and are intrigued by it, TRY IT!  What is the worst that can happen?...You decide you hate it and get back into the work force. I feel that I am a better wife, daughter, friend, etc when I'm not working -- but there are many people who LOVE to work (like my sister and mother). Some people are made to work, and some are made to stay home is what I believe.



Exactly!!B)


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I was a stay at home mom, loved every moment of it, I was blessed to have a husband that made a decent income so I could stay home. I have two daughters that work, they hate the fact they arien't able to be at home with their kids, I don't know how they can do it all, I get stressed listening to them. I know my girls feel guilty they arien't able to stay at home. I do think if you are able to stay at home it's so much better for your kids to have their mom's home. Sooo to all you stay at home mom's I :aktion033:you, you will never regreat your choice.
> To you mom's who have to work I:forgive me:to you I don't know how you find the time in one day to do all you do.


Thanks, Paula--but no need to worship us working moms, lol. 

I think it's not always as cut and dry as being able to just leisurely choose one or the other. Sometimes you just have to do what you have to do. When hubby gets laid off, mom goes to work. Or...the economy tanks and both have to work to get by--you've got kids to raise and it doesn't come cheap. 

I wish I had more time in my day and I'm working towards that. But for now we just do what has to get done


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Miss_Annie said:


> I know there's several of you on here that are stay at home moms or "homemakers". I was just wondering if you guys have ever regretted not getting a full blown career. Being a stay at home mom has always been my dream, but before it didn't seem like it was possible. Now that I'm in a situation that it is possible, I would like some opinions from other women that have lived it.
> 
> My mom was a stay at home mom and she says that it's the best decision she has ever made. We are all so close, but I thought all families were like us. I went to college and have met so many people that aren't close to either parents and I don't want my children growing up not knowing me and not having someone that will _*always*_ be there for them.
> 
> Thank you guys in advance for you opinions.


I think it really depends on your personality. I think SAHM have the hardest job and I give them all my respect. But, I do think that working moms bring a tremendous gift to their children too. When you have a career, your world expands beyond the 4 walls of your home and you are able to share working experience with your children. I think those lessons are invaluable too. When children are young, they would benefit most from a mom being at home...but what happens when the child is 18 and looking for college or career advice? I think the child then would benefit from having a mom who can share some insight into the contempoary workforce. My mother is a professional and she had the luxury to either stay home or work. She took some time off here and there but always kept up with her career. I find that this aspect of her brings us CLOSER b/c I look to her as a role model. I frequently go to her for career advice and she was able to give me feedback b/c she was always "in the loop." The thing with not working is not often times, you fall out of the loop and loose your competitive edge. This varies by profession but I think for most licensed professions, it is very important to keep up. Working moms set an excellent example for their daughters b/c it shows them that women can be MORE than just housewives. We can have a career, and still be a great mom. It also teaches sons that women are intelligent and capable and they can be more than just wives. Sometimes lessons like these are more inspiring when children see an actual example. Just my 0.02.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

camfan said:


> Thanks, Paula--but no need to worship us working moms, lol.
> 
> I think it's not always as cut and dry as being able to just leisurely choose one or the other. Sometimes you just have to do what you have to do. When hubby gets laid off, mom goes to work. Or...the economy tanks and both have to work to get by--you've got kids to raise and it doesn't come cheap.
> 
> I wish I had more time in my day and I'm working towards that. But for now we just do what has to get done


 
I guess that was a bad choice of icons, I should have put:smstarz: I'm sure that's how many mom's feel. Pam I don't worship the working mom's I just think many of them have no choice. Their plates are full. But I feel when they have a choice they should reconsider and put the needs of their children first, they know in their hearts and can make that desision without my judging them


----------

